# Leaving The Hobby



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Took me some time to sorten things out... but I've decided to leave the hobby.
One can never throw away a passion so in time I'll probably be back, but for now it's best for me to leave for a while.

Emily Dickinson once wrote "The past is not a package one can lay away."
And once more I got that confirmed last month.

Not sure why exactly, but so much has happened that piranhas have lost their colour and appearance to me... it just doesn't seem to matter that much anymore, and I really need to focus on other things first.

I'll still be visiting, but somehow lost interest for now....


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

Thats too bad man well i hope everything turns out ok for ya


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

because hastatus knows more then you?


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

ICEE said:


> because hastatus knows more then you?


No, Frank and I just have a different view on classical taxonomy and integrated taxonomy. I couldn't care less to be honest - it's the beauty of a developping science : different people who follow different approaches.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2011)

I am sad to see you go. Hope your path in life leads you back to the hobby







Take Care


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

memento said:


> because hastatus knows more then you?


No, Frank and I just have a different view on classical taxonomy and integrated taxonomy. I couldn't care less to be honest - it's the beauty of a developping science : different people who follow different approaches.
[/quote]

Dont use big words, you will confuse him....

Wish you the best man, hope to see you around again some day. Thanks for all you have done for this site and the hobby in general!


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Piranhas are boring/easy/simple as aquarium fish go so I understand your "meh-ness" towards em. Start a SW tank and you'll be like "ZOMG".


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

memento said:


> because hastatus knows more then you?


No, Frank and I just have a different view on classical taxonomy and integrated taxonomy. I couldn't care less to be honest - it's the beauty of a developping science : different people who follow different approaches.
[/quote]

Really. Can't understand why my approach always seems to work out for me. Could be because I know what I'm doing.

Good bye.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

hastatus said:


> Really. Can't understand why my approach always seems to work out for me. Could be because I know what I'm doing.
> 
> Good bye.


Yeah. That shows in the recent updates you did.
You "knew" all about the spilo/mac controversy didn't you ?


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

So... come to fury... help sink the ship... then quit







.

What hobby are you leaving I don't remember you keeping any piranhas that werent already in either formaldehyde or alcohol.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

memento said:


> Really. Can't understand why my approach always seems to work out for me. Could be because I know what I'm doing.
> 
> Good bye.


Yeah. That shows in the recent updates you did.
You "knew" all about the spilo/mac controversy didn't you ?








[/quote]

As a matter of fact I did. Mentioned it here over the years way before you even knew what pfury was much less a member. I said for years jegu made mistakes on the rehabilitation. Also told you Hubert had it wrong. Now his study is pretty much dismissed.

So enjoy your laugh now. He who laughs last, laughs best.

This will likely be the only time you enjoy the attention you crave so much.


----------



## TRIG (Jun 1, 2011)

bob351 said:


> So... come to fury... help sink the ship... then quit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know, right?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Took me some time to sorten things out... but I've decided to leave the hobby.
> One can never throw away a passion so in time I'll probably be back, but for now it's best for me to leave for a while.
> 
> Emily Dickinson once wrote "The past is not a package one can lay away."
> ...


To those participating here in this discussion. Passion for piranhas is a good thing. Passion for science is a good thing. Take the passion out and you're just a robot putting words down. People see through that. Lucien it is a good thing you are getting out hobby. Come back when your attitude has changed and your passion is real. Maybe.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2011)

Dear Magneto,

I just visited your website, the science is very interesting but too complicated for me. Good luck in the future.

Tupac Shakur once wrote - "You can spend minutes, hours, days, weeks, or even months over-analyzing a situation; trying to put the pieces together, justifying what could've, would've happened... or you can just leave the pieces on the floor and move the f*ck on."

One love,
Gangster Dave


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

GangsterDave said:


> Dear Magneto,
> 
> I just visited your website, the science is very interesting but too complicated for me. Good luck in the future.
> 
> ...


Very good but also very dead


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

TRIG said:


> So... come to fury... help sink the ship... then quit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know, right?
[/quote]
I like you kid but you really know nothing about memento

Take care memento.. pretty sad ur leaving but it is what it is .. you and frank both are very smart men and should really put the bickering in the past.. again cya and keep on riding


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Piranha-Freak101 said:


> So... come to fury... help sink the ship... then quit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know, right?
[/quote]
I like you kid but you really know nothing about memento

Take care memento.. pretty sad ur leaving but it is what it is .. you and frank both are very smart men and should really put the bickering in the past.. again cya and keep on riding








[/quote]
There's no bickering on my part. Just memento upset that I stopped helping him. But he's glad I did because i don't know science as much as he does. He's probably right. But then I've only been studying live and dead piranhas for over 50 years so what the hell do I know. Lucien has the answers, experience. And knowledge. Just read between his lines


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

p-freak no one likes a brown noser


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

bob351 said:


> p-freak no one likes a brown noser


Bob I've given this thread more attention than it deserves. Which was the point of Lucien posting his so-called farewell.

So see you next year. I've already told ksls I'll be more active here next year as a member. Fury has already been re-added to ads and banner page at opefe. So have a merry Christmas and a better new year. And as I said previously goodbye. End of this topic for me.


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

its getting hot in here


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

bob351 said:


> p-freak no one likes a brown noser


Just cause i dont bitch about the past doesnt mean im a brown noser .. i really wish memento the best of luck


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

BuckeyeGuy777 said:


> its getting hot in here


so take off all your clothes


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

bob351 said:


> its getting hot in here


so take off all your clothes
[/quote]

i am getting so hot


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

sorry i have that effect on people


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

ICEE said:


> its getting hot in here


so take off all your clothes
[/quote]

i am getting so hot
[/quote]
i wanna take my clothes off


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

bob351 said:


> its getting hot in here


so take off all your clothes
[/quote]

i am getting so hot
[/quote]
i wanna take my clothes off
[/quote]

let it hang all out


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

ICEE said:


> its getting hot in here


so take off all your clothes
[/quote]

i am getting so hot
[/quote]
i wanna take my clothes off
[/quote]

let it hang all out
[/quote]

Why you at the bar if you ain't popping the bottles? c'mon


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

memento said:


> Took me some time to sorten things out... but I've decided to leave the hobby.
> One can never throw away a passion so in time I'll probably be back, but for now it's best for me to leave for a while.
> 
> Emily Dickinson once wrote "The past is not a package one can lay away."
> ...


Sorry to hear that mate...you're a great guy and I hope you dont stop visiting Fishkeeping forums, it is always nice to read you.

Cheers.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Well isn't this cute...









It has always amazed me, how people try to formulate their own explanations, once that explanation isn't provided.
Sometimes, I consider it interesting. Phylosophy is born that way.

Most times however, just like in this topic, it kind of reminds me how a 2-year old toddler tries to explain cows are painted brown to get chocolat milk.
It's adorable, to see that kids face while he is so convinced of his own thoughts.
It's cute, seeing how they try to fit in the little they know, into a comprehending story.
Chocolat is brown, cows produce milk, so 1+1=2.

Cute and adorable, when it comes from infants. When adults still show that urge to fit in the little they know about something into a comprehending story, it's usually called "ignorance" or even "stupidity".

C'mon... get real. Cows aren't painted brown to get chocolat milk....


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2011)

DT unnecessary, post was removed.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

memento said:


> Well isn't this cute...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Screw you fool, I have that same dog. Atleast our dogs aren't going to inevitably shoot up the local bodega once they turn 16 unlike your twins all because your a terrible father on welfare.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

this page is amazing...


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

memento said:


> Took me some time to sorten things out... but I've decided to leave the hobby.
> One can never throw away a passion so in time I'll probably be back, but for now it's best for me to leave for a while.
> 
> Emily Dickinson once wrote "The past is not a package one can lay away."
> ...


What's truly NOT amazing is it didn't take much to bring him back.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

The science forum sure has progressed....


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Boobah said:


> The science forum sure has progressed....


Yup. It'll get better. Got some big information changes pending release. My analysis of Hubert study was absolutely on target. Expect to see more input from credible sources (not momento). All in all an interesting 2012 coming.


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

I just want a chocolate cow now


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

locust said:


> I just want a chocolate cow now


You know they sell it in the stores.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2011)

Ok, guys I think this has run its course.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

ksls said:


> Ok, guys I think this has run its course.


Agree, ran its course in the first post


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

this is the only entertainment on here any more...besides its just the lounge


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

yeah don't be lame. Typically bad idea to close the only thread with comments


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2011)

Whats all the beef about? I'm new here.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2011)

No beef, just asking members not to derail the thread.


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2011)

Derail the thread? What does that mean?


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Derail means when somebody posts a penis picture in the thread. Threads often get derailed here and moderators have to step in.


----------

